# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  1 Dag bloedverlies

## undercovaa

Ik ben zelf maagd, en pak de pil niet. Een morgend werd ik wakker en zag dat ik had gebloeid (een beetje). Ik dacht eerst dat het mijn menstruatie was, maar t bleef gwn bij dat beetje. Is dit normaal??

----------


## undercovaa

Uppp..

----------


## Luuss0404

Ikzelf heb wel eens gehad dat ik 1 dag ongesteld was en dan 2 dagen ofzo niet en dan kwam de rest...

----------


## willemijn2

Het eerste jaar is dat heel normaal. Alles moet nog gaan starten...

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Willemijn,
Zou je deze post aub ook in de rubriek 'Oproepen' willen plaatsen?
Hieronder staat de link naar die rubriek!
Alvast bedankt!
Succes met jullie onderzoek!
Agnes

http://www.medicity.nl/forumdisplay.php?f=89

----------


## undercovaa

Ja maar 't is mijn eerste keer niet, ben namelijk wel 18+ he  :Smile:  

Het heeft een heel klein beetje gebloeid, n dernaa een week of 2 later had ik mijn maandstonden. Vind het echt freaky..

----------


## Agnes574

Zal een kleine doorbraakbloeding zijn geweest, daar hoef je je geen zorgen over te maken.
Blijf je je echter wel zorgen maken; raadpleeg dan een gyneacoloog!

----------


## undercovaa

Maar t was nie hevig, t was maar een heel klein beetje =(.

----------

